# Port Forwarding / Ports Freischalten bei Prepaid LTE Surfstick



## ontom (2. Februar 2014)

Suche Prepaid LTE Surfstick + Karte mit Port Forwarding / Ports Freischalten für eingehende und ausgehende Verbindungen. 

Was ist mir wichtig:

1. Mindestens 10GB Datenvolumen im Monat.
2. Kein Vertrag, nur Prepaid. 
3. Unterstützung für Port Forwarding, Alle Ports!!! (Eingehende und ausgehende).

Ich hoffe Ihr kann mir helfen.


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2014)

Im Prinzip musst Du nichts forwarden sondern nur die benötigten Ports bei Dir auf dem Rechner öffnen, da Du mit dem Stick ja direkt am Internet hängst und kein Router dazwischen ist. Es existiert somit kein internes Netz auf das von außen weitergeleitet werden müsste. Sicherheitstechnisch ist so eine Internetverbindung ohne Router und Firewall allerdings nicht das Optimale.


----------



## ontom (2. Februar 2014)

OK, das geht aber nicht bei meinem Fonic Surfstick 7,2Mbit/s und O2 Surfstick 7,2Mbit/s hier sind fast alle Ports dicht und Freischaltung ist nicht möglich. Also hab ich richtig verstanden, bei LTE Surfstick hab ich das Problem nicht mehr da alle Ports sind schon bereits frei!?


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2014)

ontom schrieb:


> OK, das geht aber nicht bei meinem Fonic Surfstick 7,2Mbit/s und O2 Surfstick 7,2Mbit/s hier sind fast alle Ports dicht und Freischaltung ist nicht möglich. Also hab ich richtig verstanden, bei LTE Surfstick hab ich das Problem nicht mehr da alle Ports sind schon bereits frei!?



 In dem Fall werden die Ports vermutlich direkt durch den Provider geblockt. Da wirst Du dann (auch mit LTE) nicht viel machen können. Der Surfstick ist an sich ja nichts anderes als ein Modem. Der sollte nichts blocken.


----------



## ontom (2. Februar 2014)

Also brauche ich Provider der die Ports nicht blockt, wo kann ich das prüfen? LTE Tarife: Flatrate und Prepaid Angebote | Surfstick Vergleich - Mit über 100 Datentarifen


----------



## JimSim3 (2. Februar 2014)

Gibt es nicht. Im mobilen Bereich werden alle eingehenden Ports grundsätzlich vom Provider geblockt. Gibt da soweit ich weiß keinerlei ausnahmen. Entweder gezielt geblockt oder NAT -> gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht. Im mobilen Bereich werden alle eingehenden Ports grundsätzlich vom Provider geblockt. Gibt da soweit ich weiß keinerlei ausnahmen. Entweder gezielt geblockt oder NAT -> gleiches Ergebnis.



Ich habe noch mal gesucht, weil mich das Thema nun auch interessiert.  Zumindest bei der Telekom hängt es wohl davon ab, welcher APN genutzt wird:



> Den APN den du nutzt ist für einen "normalen" Datentraif der Telekom gedacht. Aus diesem Grund geeh ich mal davon aus, das du kein Call & Surf via Funk hast. Bei diesem APN wird dir eine private IP-Adresse zugewiesen, die für eine Portweiterleitung nicht funktioniert. Lösung:
> Wenn du nicht im LTE Netz surfst, kannst du den APN interent.t-d1 nutzen und bekommst eine öffentliche IP-Adresse, dann wird auch die Portweterleitung (ohne DMZ) funktionieren.
> 
> https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/speedport-lte-2-port-offnung


----------



## ontom (2. Februar 2014)

Kann ich das umgehen zb. mit VPN?


----------



## JimSim3 (2. Februar 2014)

@keinnick
Ob öffentliche IP-Adresse oder nicht ist egal. Es ist allerdings möglich das die Provider spezielle Angebote haben wo sie dann auch die Ports freischalten. Ich bezweifel es aber fast... Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 

@ontom
Ja... das wäre möglich. Dann musst du halt auf dem VPN-Server ein Portforwarding einrichten bzw. gezielt die Adresse aufrufen... Was willste denn machen?


----------



## ontom (2. Februar 2014)

Welche VPN Anbieter kannst du mir empfehlen? Wichtig ist das es nicht zu teuer ist und keine "Logs" speichert.


----------



## JimSim3 (2. Februar 2014)

Eh, keine Ahnung. Und ob das so funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich ging ehrlich gesagt von einem selbst erstellen VPN aus...


----------

